# Conte - Roma: lunedì l'incontro. Le big non si muovono.



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.

Ma questa sera... --) http://www.milanworld.net/conte-torino-per-toro-milan-vt75769.html


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.



Ogni anno la stessa storia. Gli altri prendono Ronaldo, Conte, e noi rimaniamo con Gattuso e nella mediocrità più totale. A questo punto credo che Elliott non abbia proprio intenzione di tornare ai vertici. A sto punto dobbiamo sperare in una nuova cessione societaria, non ci sono alternative.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.



10 milioni 




Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno la stessa storia. Gli altri prendono Ronaldo, Conte, e noi rimaniamo con Gattuso e nella mediocrità più totale. A questo punto credo che Elliott non abbia proprio intenzione di tornare ai vertici.* A sto punto dobbiamo sperare in una nuova cessione societaria*, non ci sono alternative.



Chi e' quel fesso che da 1 miliardo a elliot per il milan ?


----------



## Solo (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.


Non abbiamo neanche finito di buttare questa stagione che stiamo già buttando la prossima.


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.



Dopo l'allenatore capra, i dirigenti somari. 
ia ia oh


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno la stessa storia. Gli altri prendono Ronaldo, Conte, e noi rimaniamo con Gattuso e nella mediocrità più totale. A questo punto credo che Elliott non abbia proprio intenzione di tornare ai vertici. A sto punto dobbiamo sperare in una nuova cessione societaria, non ci sono alternative.



Ma chi ti dice che rimarremo con Gattuso? 
Solo Conte è un buon allenatore, qualsiasi altro è un mediocre? 
Io fatico a comprendere certi commenti…


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Dopo l'allenatore capra, i dirigenti somari.
> ia ia oh



Perché non prendono Conte? 
chiedo anche a te, esiste solo Conte?


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti dice che rimarremo con Gattuso?
> Solo Conte è un buon allenatore, qualsiasi altro è un mediocre?
> Io fatico a comprendere certi commenti…



Si, Conte è l'unico che davvero ci farebbe svoltare e ci tirerebbe dal fango a cui siamo ormai destinati da decine d'anni. E la Roma l'ha capito.


----------



## Heaven (28 Aprile 2019)

O Conte ha una nostalgia disperata delle Serie A o non si spiega. Ma che ci va a fare alla Roma che non spende una lira? Io non ci credo.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si, Conte è l'unico che davvero ci farebbe svoltare e ci tirerebbe dal fango a cui siamo ormai destinati da decine d'anni. E la Roma l'ha capito.


Ma sai quanto sarebbe bello un giorno vincere con gattuso? "Cit


----------



## Igniorante (28 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Perché non prendono Conte?
> chiedo anche a te, esiste solo Conte?



Si, in questo momento sì. 
Quelli migliori, i Klopp e i Guardiola, sono fuori portata. 
Ovviamente è una questione di gusti, anche.


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Si, Conte è l'unico che davvero ci farebbe svoltare e ci tirerebbe dal fango a cui siamo ormai destinati da decine d'anni. E la Roma l'ha capito.



In base a cosa? 
Sarri, sta facendo un capolavoro al Chelsea, nonostante ci siano giocatori scontenti, e abbia i tifosi contro. 
Pochettino è terzo in premier con una rosa corta e qualitativamente inferiore a molte altre… 

Avete sempre detto che Gattuso è un incapace, che chiunque sarebbe arrivato quarto al posto suo, ed ora solo Conte può riuscire nell'impresa di far fare al Milan un'ottima annata?


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> In base a cosa?
> Sarri, sta facendo un capolavoro al Chelsea, nonostante ci siano giocatori scontenti, e abbia i tifosi contro.
> Pochettino è terzo in premier con una rosa corta e qualitativamente inferiore a molte altre…
> 
> Avete sempre detto che Gattuso è un incapace, che chiunque sarebbe arrivato quarto al posto suo, ed ora solo Conte può riuscire nell'impresa di far fare al Milan un'ottima annata?



Sarri capolavoro??!

Ma se i tifosi del Chelsea non lo possono vedere manco in cartolina?


----------



## Mika (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Si, in questo momento sì.
> Quelli migliori, i Klopp e i Guardiola, sono fuori portata.
> Ovviamente è una questione di gusti, anche.



Anche Conte è fuori portata a dire il vero. La Roma se lo prende e grazie anche agli sponsor e al fatto che tutti gli anni va in CL e noi non ci andiamo da Allegri.


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Si, in questo momento sì.
> Quelli migliori, i Klopp e i Guardiola, sono fuori portata.
> Ovviamente è una questione di gusti, anche.



Perfetto è un vostro gusto personale, ciò non preclude che si possa far bene anche con altri in panchina… 
C'è chi ha scaricato Conte per un allenatore contestato da vecchi e nuovi tifosi, eppure ha ottenuto gli stessi risultati.


----------



## PM3 (28 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarri capolavoro??!
> 
> Ma se i tifosi del Chelsea non lo possono vedere manco in cartolina?



E' quarto, si sta giocando l'El, ed ha tutto l'ambiente contro… Se non è questo un capolavoro…


----------



## Wildbone (28 Aprile 2019)

Conte sa spremere qualità dove latitano, è un allenatore da "pronti e via", uno che ti esaurisce tutte le energie nel giro di un paio di stagioni, che vengono giocate tendenzialmente alla grande, anche con una rosa non certo spettacolare. Tuttavia, non lo vorrei mai come allenatore per un progetto basato sui giovani talenti e dove dev'esserci una crescita progressiva come sembra il nostro. Punterei decisamente su altri profili, anche meno "distruttivi" di Conte, il quale, parliamoci chiaro, è uno che in 2/3 stagioni fa terra bruciata ovunque va.


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2019)

A Sky tutti esaltati per Conte alla Roma.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> A Sky tutti esaltati per Conte alla Roma.



Ma come?
Non dicono che Ranieri ha risollevato la Roma facendo un miracolo e che meriterebbe la conferma?
Che strano...


----------



## Aron (29 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma come?
> Non dicono che Ranieri ha risollevato la Roma facendo un miracolo e che meriterebbe la conferma?
> Che strano...



Ahahahah!


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

De zerbi
Di francesco 


A noi questi ci toccano, mediocri su mediocri in continuazione


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> TMW: lunedì incontro Roma - Conte. Le possibilità che il tecnico approdi sulla panchina giallorossa sono in rialzo, dal 30 al 50%, considerato che le big non si muovono. Conte chiede uno stipendio da 10 mln a stagione, ma potrebbe essere coperto in parte da uno sponsor o leggermente abbassato. Conte vuole tornare ad allenare.
> 
> Ma questa sera... --) http://www.milanworld.net/conte-torino-per-toro-milan-vt75769.html



Ma le big cosa? L'inter perché dovrebbe esonerare Spalletti?? La Juve perché dovrebbe cambiare Allegri con Conte?

Solo noi giriamo con in panchina uno col curriculum buono forse per il Chievo..


----------



## Zenos (30 Aprile 2019)

Ma poi c'è stato l'incontro?in effetti non hanno specificato quale Lunedì...


----------

